# What to do with precooked shrimp



## Siegal (Jun 9, 2013)

My husband accidentally bought frozen peeled pre cooked shrimp. Usually I buy frozen  unpeeled uncooked shrimp and everything comes out fine. 

My toddler just likes plain shrimp so I tried to just get the frozen out for her and put it in a bit of warm water for a minute - it was so bad and rubbery. I didn't think I overcooked it as the shrimp were still cold in the middle just not frozen. Maybe they came rubbery and overcooked I don't know.

Well now I have an expensive bag of shrimp I don't know how to make palatable. Any advice?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2013)

you could add them to pad thai. that way they're kind of hidden in the noodles, scalliins, beansprouts, and ground peanuts.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 9, 2013)

If you've only taken out a few, take them back to the store.  They sound freezer burned (even if they don't look it).  Like BT suggested, you could toss them in a pasta dish but they're still going to be bad.   I vote take them back and get what you originally intended.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2013)

JMediger said:


> If you've only taken out a few, take them back to the store. They sound freezer burned (even if they don't look it). Like BT suggested, you could toss them in a pasta dish but they're still going to be bad. I vote take them back and get what you originally intended.


 

I am for taking them back. Just don't let them know your husband made a mistake. Just tell them you can taste the freezer burn and they are just too tough to even chew.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 10, 2013)

Try them in this salad. Drain them well and toss them with a little Old Bay first.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/rusty-pelican-salad-70194.html


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 10, 2013)

I buy that peeled cooked shrimp all the time and eat it as a snack with cocktail sauce.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2013)

We have them in a shrimp cocktail, very nice


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2013)

I stick with the raw IQF ezpeel shrimp.

I have been disappointed too many time by frozen cooked shrimp that smelled like dirty old sneakers.

It may seem like an expensive mistake now, think of all the times that you can bring this up to your husband in the years to come, priceless!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 11, 2013)

My mom used to use precooked shrimp for easy to make cajun type shrimp gumbo, served over rice. It was pretty good.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2013)

I've used the little ones to make a shrimp ceviche.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 11, 2013)

It's nice in gazpacho
shrimp salad stuffed in an avocado half


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

Caslon said:


> My mom used to use precooked shrimp for easy to make cajun type shrimp gumbo, served over rice. It was pretty good.



That sounds very nice


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 16, 2013)

Use them in a salad, use them in shrimp Alfredo, or mix up some shrimp sauce (ketchup, horseradish, lemon juice) and make a shrimp cocktail. (The Pad Thai sounds like a good idea but IMO over the head of most casual chefs.)

Cooked shrimp are not like raw shrimp. Each have their uses (raw is usually more flexible). But once you cook shrimp and refrigerate them they are bound to be "rubbery." Use them in a recipe that can handle that.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 16, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Try them in this salad. Drain them well and toss them with a little Old Bay first.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/rusty-pelican-salad-70194.html



YUM!


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Use them in a salad, use them in shrimp Alfredo, or mix up some shrimp sauce (ketchup, horseradish, lemon juice) and make a shrimp cocktail. (The Pad Thai sounds like a good idea but IMO over the head of most casual chefs.)
> 
> Cooked shrimp are not like raw shrimp. Each have their uses (raw is usually more flexible). But once you cook shrimp and refrigerate them they are bound to be "rubbery." Use them in a recipe that can handle that.




I buy bags of frozen cooked shrimp and I put them in a colander and run water over them, then they defrost quickly.  They are not rubbery.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 17, 2013)

"Rubbery" was probably the wrong word and I agree that's not quite it, but I was going along with what the OP said. But they're not crisp either.

I presume pre-cooked shrimp is steamed. I don't like the way that comes out unless it's disguised with other ingredients (like in a salad with other ingredients and a dressing, or like with cocktail sauce which is usually strong, or like in a cheese sauce over pasta).

If I want pre-cooked shrimp for a recipe I generally saute raw shrimp ahead of time. For example, IMO shrimp sauteed in garlic butter tastes far better in a salad than store bought pre-cooked shrimp. It has more flavor. Steaming does nothing for flavor.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> "Rubbery" was probably the wrong word and I agree that's not quite it, but I was going along with what the OP said. But they're not crisp either.
> 
> I presume pre-cooked shrimp is steamed. I don't like the way that comes out unless it's disguised with other ingredients (like in a salad with other ingredients and a dressing, or like with cocktail sauce which is usually strong, or like in a cheese sauce over pasta).
> 
> If I want pre-cooked shrimp for a recipe I generally saute raw shrimp ahead of time. For example, IMO shrimp sauteed in garlic butter tastes far better in a salad than store bought pre-cooked shrimp. It has more flavor. Steaming does nothing for flavor.




Oh, I agree it tastes better when you cook it yourself, but I am very lazy.  LOL  Mostly I am just defrosting about 10 or so for a snack for myself.  If cooking a main course, I would buy the raw shrimp.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 17, 2013)

I use pre-cooked shrimp in an easy gazpacho:  Tomato juice (or V8), salsa, shrimp, and avocado chunks, with tabasco.

Also, shrimp salad stuffed in an avocado half.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

Having been married to a shrimper and living in a shrimping town I learned to cook shrimp from the best. If you are boiling them or any manner of cooking them, as soon as they start to turn pink, remove them from the heat and cover them. The residual heat will finish them off and they will never be rubbery. Make sure your heat source is at its peak before introducing the shrimp. 

My daughter has the dangest time accepting this manner of preparing them, so she gives the job to me. Geesh, sometimes I get so lucky because I get to shell and clean them at the same time.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2013)

I just used precooked shrimp to make a shrimp salad with minced tomato and jalapeño in a lime mayonnaise to be served with avocado.  Of course I tasted it as I prepared it so I know it's good.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

You can also dice them and mix with your favorite salad dressing. Serve on artisan bread with a side salad that also has shrimp in it. Or! You can have shrimp salad on a toasted hot dog roll in place of lobster. Add diced celery and mayonnaise. Lobster can be so expensive at certain times of the year. (Just not here in Boston.) Shrimp is a nice replacement.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to say. If they come from China or Thailand I just won't buy them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

s&p, my usual grocery store started selling frozen gulf shrimp about six months ago, both raw and precooked.  Under the "Key West" brand, I believe.  I was going to give you more info but when I went to the freezer to grab a bag I seem to be out of them. *gasp*  _Must add to list..._


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 17, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Sorry to say. If they come from China or Thailand I just won't buy them.




Why is that?


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Why is that?


 
Same here. They are farmed shrimp and raised under filthy conditions. I am surprised that the USDA allows them to be imported into this country.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Sorry to say. If they come from China or Thailand I just won't buy them.



I agree.  I try to get only US wild caught (usually Gulf) shrimp.  Wild caught Mexican shrimp that are local when we're in Mexico are good too.  I'm turned off by fish or seafood that are farm-raised, don't eat tilapia anymore either after I'd researched them.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I agree. I try to get only US wild caught (usually Gulf) shrimp. Wild caught Mexican shrimp that are local when we're in Mexico are good too. I'm turned off by fish or seafood that are farm-raised, don't eat tilapia anymore either after I'd researched them.


 
Catfish is another. We do have farm raised mussels here on the east coast. But they are raised in the Atlantic hanging from barges and tended to on a daily basis regardless of weather except Nor'easters or hurricanes. Catfish is a bottom dweller and eat their own feces. Wild catfish to me have a petroleum taste to them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...We do have farm raised mussels here on the east coast. But they are raised in the Atlantic hanging from barges and tended to on a daily basis regardless of weather except Nor'easters or hurricanes...



There are a couple of oyster farms along the Rhode Island coast that are supposed to be very good.  Or so says a friend of mine...I don't like the slimey little things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2013)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Use them in a salad, use them in shrimp Alfredo, or mix up some shrimp sauce (ketchup, horseradish, lemon juice) and make a shrimp cocktail. *(The Pad Thai sounds like a good idea but IMO over the head of most casual chefs.)*
> 
> Cooked shrimp are not like raw shrimp. Each have their uses (raw is usually more flexible). But once you cook shrimp and refrigerate them they are bound to be "rubbery." Use them in a recipe that can handle that.



What???


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What???



Indeed!


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!


 
Cooked shrimp do not have to become rubbery if they are cooked properly. If you do not overcook them, it doesn't matter if you refrigerate them after. Like I said before, cook until just starting to turn pink. Remove from heat, cover and let residual heat finish the cooking. They will never be rubbery. Sounds simple because it is. You just can't walk away while they are cooking.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Cooked shrimp do not have to become rubbery if they are cooked properly. If you do not overcook them, it doesn't matter if you refrigerate them after. Like I said before, cook until just starting to turn pink. Remove from heat, cover and let residual heat finish the cooking. They will never be rubbery. Sounds simple because it is. You just can't walk away while they are cooking.



Addie, we were just commenting about how easy it is to cook Pad Thai.  Even I can make a decent one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> Cooked shrimp do not have to become rubbery if they are cooked properly. If you do not overcook them, it doesn't matter if you refrigerate them after....



The problem isn't cooking raw shrimp right.  It's buying the wrong bag and picking up pre-cooked shrimp.  If you put pre-cooked shrimp into food you're cooking it can mess up their texture.  The problem started with the OP's husband doing the shopping...


----------



## Caslon (Aug 18, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The problem isn't cooking raw shrimp right.  It's buying the wrong bag and picking up pre-cooked shrimp.  If you put pre-cooked shrimp into food you're cooking it can mess up their texture.  The problem started with the OP's husband doing the shopping...



I'm not sure really if my mom made her shrimp gumbo with uncooked or cooked. She spent some time on the sauce tho.  I would like to think she put in uncooked and took into account what you point out, or...she used cooked shrimp and put it in towards the end of doing the sauce and other ingredients.


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, we were just commenting about how easy it is to cook Pad Thai. Even I can make a decent one!


 
I am not sure what Pad Thai even is. Does it have peanuts in it? Or peanut butter? I had a dish of noodles once that had peanut butter in it and it was horrible. That is one dish I never finished.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have heard of it but never had it


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I agree. I try to get only US wild caught (usually Gulf) shrimp. Wild caught Mexican shrimp that are local when we're in Mexico are good too. I'm turned off by fish or seafood that are farm-raised, don't eat tilapia anymore either after I'd researched them.


 
  I'm with you on that Dawg, I would never eat Tiapia as 80 % come from the dirty waters of Asia.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> I'm with you on that Dawg, I would never eat Tiapia as 80 % come from the dirty waters of Asia.



+1 

Some tilapia comes from Europe and is considered safer.  I still don't eat it because I don't care for it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am not sure what Pad Thai even is. Does it have peanuts in it? Or peanut butter? I had a dish of noodles once that had peanut butter in it and it was horrible. That is one dish I never finished.



Sesame noodles often have peanut butter in them. Pad Thai is topped with ground peanuts but it doesn't include peanut butter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 18, 2013)

Addie said:


> Catfish is a bottom dweller and eat their own feces.



Ah, no, they don't. They eat smaller bottom dwellers and algae, etc., that falls from above. No animal could survive by eating its waste - there are no nutrients left it could absorb.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Ah, no, they don't. They eat smaller bottom dwellers and algae, etc., that falls from above. No animal could survive by eating its waste - there are no nutrients left it could absorb.


Do you know if the eat the excrement of other critters? Lots of things do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good Grief...isn't there a more appetizing thing to talk about than what bottom dwellers might eat?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Grief...isn't there a more appetizing thing to talk about than what bottom dwellers might eat?



The shrimp and avocado salad I made with the frozen precooked shrimp for last night's dinner was delicious.  Of course, I had to buy the avocados three days ago and bag them with an apple but they were perfectly ripe for dinner.

There's a little shrimp salad leftover for a light lunch later on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2013)

Now that sounds good! Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Zagut (Aug 18, 2013)

"The problem started with the OP's husband doing the shopping..."


Nuff said. 


Guy's. Stay out of the stores!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2013)

Zagut said:


> "The problem started with the OP's husband doing the shopping..."
> 
> 
> Nuff said.
> ...



Excuse me?  If I didn't do the grocery shopping, I wouldn't have any food to cook for dinner.  SO would be angry when she got home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2013)

Only some guys need to stay out of the store...others are intelligent and can be allowed out in public.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2013)

DH works closest to the grocery store, and he can pass by it on the way home.  So he gets to shop, and I get to write the list!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2013)

Himself is not allowed to shop (comes home with so many things that are wrong, so very wrong...) and definitely not allowed to write my list.  When we were sweet young newlyweds he offered to write out the list while I was busy with something else.  The "rump roast" entry was a drawing of someone's butt, and the "mushrooms" morphed into "pootberries".   It was not the sort of list you wanted to lose in the shopping cart.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 19, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself is not allowed to shop (comes home with so many things that are wrong, so very wrong...) and definitely not allowed to write my list.  When we were sweet young newlyweds he offered to write out the list while I was busy with something else.  The "rump roast" entry was a drawing of someone's butt, and the "mushrooms" morphed into "pootberries".   It was not the sort of list you wanted to lose in the shopping cart.




I don't know if you are aware of this, but many men purposely do things wrong so we won't make them do them again.  I learned this early on, and learned how to do it myself.  For one thing, when I had my heart surgery I was sent home with instructions not to do any vacuuming.  Five years later, he's still the one who runs the sweeper.  I don't think the doctor means "for the rest of my life", but DH doesn't know that!  Shhhhhh!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I don't know if you are aware of this, but *many men purposely do things wrong so we won't make them do them again*.  I learned this early on, and learned how to do it myself.  For one thing, when I had my heart surgery I was sent home with instructions not to do any vacuuming.  Five years later, he's still the one who runs the sweeper.  I don't think the doctor means "for the rest of my life", but DH doesn't know that!  Shhhhhh!!




You seem to have a low opinion of the opposite sex.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

People of both genders do all sorts of things - things we like, things we don't like.


----------



## CarolPa (Aug 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You seem to have a low opinion of the opposite sex.




I love men!  I just call em as I see em.  LOL


----------



## StacyH (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty much anything that uses them as a canvas for something else, not the star of the dish.  Grilled, fried, stir fried.  

Also, the slower you thaw the shrimp, the better the texture.  I don't think pre-cooked ever taste as good as raw that you can cook as desired.  However, letting them thaw gently in the fridge overnight is preferable to shocking them in water.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Oh, I agree it tastes better when you cook it yourself, but I am very lazy.  LOL  Mostly I am just defrosting about 10 or so for a snack for myself.  If cooking a main course, I would buy the raw shrimp.


 
I used pre-cooked shrimp in my Shrimp Alfredo over mini-fettucini tonight and it was a very nice dinner. Garlic toast with that.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 23, 2013)

I use the precooked shrimp in cold dishes/salads,etc.  hubby likes them in a basic pasta salad, as he hates tuna salad.  Otherwise I buy frozen raw shrimp.  In the Midwest, even the prawns at expensive groceries tend to have been frozen. Once in a while, if I drive 80 miles to a high end store, I can find Gulf shrimp.  Yum!  I made one heck of a Scampi the other night.  Lots and lots and lots of fresh sliced garlic. Cats didn't pester us, as they don't care for much garlic.


----------



## mysterychef (Sep 24, 2013)

Precooked shrimp in a quiche makes a nice brunch dish.


----------



## StacyH (Sep 24, 2013)

*Really?*



mysterychef said:


> Precooked shrimp in a quiche makes a nice brunch dish.


 
Interesting!  I've never put seafood in quiche.  Is that usually a good combo--seafood and eggs/cheese?  I generally avoid that.  I love seafood though!  Could eat it every day!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2013)

Not if you ask the Italians!  But yes, I've had some great seafood/egg/cheese dishes. One restaurant near us serves a seafood quiche with shrimp, bay scallops and lobster topped with Hollandaise sauce. They serve it with salad and fruit, so you feel like you're eating healthy  

Another restaurant, which sadly burned down several years ago, served seafood baked in a Parmesan cheese sauce. OMG, I loved that. I should make it sometime. We don't eat creamy/cheesy sauces much because of the fat, but hey, once a year won't hurt. Maybe that will be my new New Year's Eve dish. Mmmmm.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 24, 2013)

A restaurant I go to serves a delicious seafood pasta bake.  It has  shrimp and crab with pasta in a sauce similar to alfredo.  I don't know  if they use pre cooked shrimp, but it sure is good.  I like to order  broccoli as a side dish and mix it into the casserole.  Yum!

I have seen recipes for low fat alfredo sauce although I don't have one.  Look online.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2013)

Best omelet I ever had: shrimp, scallops, crab, haddock and shark, covered with hollandaise.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 25, 2013)

StacyH said:


> Interesting! I've never put seafood in quiche. Is that usually a good combo--seafood and eggs/cheese? I generally avoid that. I love seafood though! Could eat it every day!


Shrimps, prawns and all sorts of seafood in quiche are delish. The seafood, eggs and cheese really go together.

EDIT: sorry, just realised - Prawns _are_ shrimp where you are. We distinguish between prawns and their smaller relative because we get delicious little brown Morecambe Bay shrimps potted in spiced butter or just the plain freshly boiled shrimps in a bag to eat as you walk along the Promanade. Yummy!


----------



## StacyH (Sep 25, 2013)

*Scampi*



Raspberrymocha55 said:


> I use the precooked shrimp in cold dishes/salads,etc. hubby likes them in a basic pasta salad, as he hates tuna salad. Otherwise I buy frozen raw shrimp. In the Midwest, even the prawns at expensive groceries tend to have been frozen. Once in a while, if I drive 80 miles to a high end store, I can find Gulf shrimp. Yum! I made one heck of a Scampi the other night. Lots and lots and lots of fresh sliced garlic. Cats didn't pester us, as they don't care for much garlic.


 

Ever since I saw this post, I've been thinking about scampi!  I've been on a diet for engagement photos that are tomorrow.  After that, I need a food splurge!  What's your recipe, or anyone have a scampi recipe they love?  I'm pretty lazy with scampi, just garlic and butter in a pan, a little salt if it's unsalted butter, dash of cayenne sometimes for zip.  I'd love to make it a little more interesting.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't have a recipe. For Scampi I just melt butter with olive oil, throw in 10 sliced cloves of garlic, a bunch of chopped fresh parsley.  When oil mix is hot I toss in a few pounds of peeled raw shrimp and sauté til turning pink. Shut off heat as they turn so as not to overcook.  Season with s&p to taste.  I serve with a wold rice pilaf and fresh steamed green beans. Yum.  Adjust garlic etc to taste. Frankly, one can never have too much garlic!


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 25, 2013)

Did I mention that I hate spell correct? I meant wild rice not wold!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Shrimps, prawns and all sorts of seafood in quiche are delish. The seafood, eggs and cheese really go together.
> 
> EDIT: sorry, just realised - Prawns _are_ shrimp where you are. We distinguish between prawns and their smaller relative because we get delicious little brown Morecambe Bay shrimps potted in spiced butter or just the plain freshly boiled shrimps in a bag to eat as you walk along the Promanade. Yummy!


On this side of the pond the term prawn is usually used for very large shrimp.

There also seems to be some confusion over here about shrimp vs scampi. In Quebec scampi are always these:







And shrimp are these:









I've never heard of "shrimp scampi" in Quebec.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 25, 2013)

In my neck of the woods, scampi is the way the shrimp are prepared...a sauce with butter, garlic wine etc.  I have heard of prawns but never knew what they were, didn't know they were basically the same as shrimp.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 25, 2013)

Shrimp scampi is what's said here too.  Not sure what else one would "scampi".  I suppose fish strips or crayfish?  The first time I heard of the term "prawns" was when I was in London on a college trip with fellow Americans,  eons ago.  I hear it occasionally here, but I figure it refers to large shrimp.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2013)

So, if I am ordering it in the US, I should ask for langoustine. Langoustine is the French word and scampi is the Italian word for a kind of little lobster, not a shrimp.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 26, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Shrimp scampi is what's said here too.  Not sure what else one would "scampi".  I suppose fish strips or crayfish?  The first time I heard of the term "prawns" was when I was in London on a college trip with fellow Americans,  eons ago.  I hear it occasionally here, but I figure it refers to large shrimp.




I looked online and I didn't see any other recipes for scampi except shrimp scampi.   It is such an easy quick way to serve shrimp.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 29, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> I don't have a recipe. For Scampi I just melt butter with olive oil, throw in 10 sliced cloves of garlic, a bunch of chopped fresh parsley.  When oil mix is hot I toss in a few pounds of peeled raw shrimp and sauté til turning pink. Shut off heat as they turn so as not to overcook.  Season with s&p to taste.  I serve with a wold rice pilaf and fresh steamed green beans. Yum.  Adjust garlic etc to taste. Frankly, one can never have too much garlic!



Needs lemon juice.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 30, 2013)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Needs lemon juice.




Do you put the lemon juice in while it's cooking, or after it's cooked?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 5, 2013)

After. Serve it with some lemon wedges.

Actually I have a secret ingredient, lime juice, which I often add to foods without telling my guests. Things you wouldn't think to use citrus on. Shhhhhh!!! 

But citrus with shrimp is a common combination.


----------

